# Redondear evaluando centenas



## Samuel Cano (Apr 20, 2005)

Saludos y gracias anticipadas...
por favor alguien que me asista...

tengo cantidades como las siguientes

82698.24
27311.31

requiero redondearlas hacia arriba o hacia abajo 
dependiendo de si las centenas son mayores o menores a 5 ejemplo

82698.24 debería quedar como 83000 (centena mayor a 5)
27311.31 debería quedar como 27000 (centena menor a 5)

Logro resultado parcial utilizando 
=MULTIPLO.SUPERIOR(ABS(V11),500)
porque así sólo consigo redondeo hacia arriba de 500 en 500

82698.24 me da 83000 como quiero, pero me falta que 
27311.31 sea 27000 (no 27,500 como me da)

no sé cómo evaluar si las centenas son mayor o menor a 5

ojalá me puedan ayudar y gracias otra vez...


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 20, 2005)

No sé el nombre de la función en español pero en inglés sería:

=ROUND(A1,-3)


----------



## Samuel Cano (Apr 20, 2005)

*claro!!! por la prisa no lo ví...*

Con esta ayuda revisé con detenimiento las opciones que da el asistente para formulas y en español la formula es 

=REDONDEAR(V12,-3)

muy agradecido por la respuesta Greg ...


----------



## RalphA (Apr 20, 2005)

"Antiguamente", yo usaba, en BASIC y QuickBASIC:
=INT(A1/1000 + 0.5)*1000, o, tambien:
=INT(A1/10^n + 0.5)*10^n, usando n = 3, para el caso presente. 

Claro que el ROUND de Greg (or REDONDEAR) es mas rapido y elegante...


----------

